# Withdrawing GBP50 Houblon Notes



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't know this. Just tried to change some sterling and Bank Misr wouldn't accept my old notes. They are still in circulation until 30th April. Bank Audi changed them.

Bank of England | Banknotes | Withdrawal of the Houblon £50 Note


----------

